# Suse Linux 8.2 instabil mit selbstgebautem Kernel



## Daniel Toplak (10. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe eine Suse 8.2 Installation da ist der 2.4.20 - Athlon Kernel dabei gewesen.
Da ich aber aufgrund von etwas untauglicher Hardware (Nforce2 Chipsatz und ATI Radeon 9600 pro) mit diesem Kernel die Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht zum laufen brachte (dies wurde von diversen Postings aus anderen Foren und Newsgroups bestätigt) hab ich mich dafür entschieden einen 2.4.22 Kernel zu bauen.
Weil dort die Integration des "agpgart" Moduls in Verbindung mit dem Nforce2 Chipsatz funktionieren soll.
Gesagt getan.
Kernelsourcen runtergeladen und den Kernel neu gebaut, die Treibermodule neu gebaut und nun funktioniert auch alles nahezu ohne Probleme.
Aber...
Mit dem neuen Kernel ist das System irgendwie instabil. Das wirkt sich aus, indem die Kiste einfach einfriert und auf garnix mehr reagiert. Das tritt sowohl im init 5 mit KDE 3.1, also auch im init 3 ohne Oberfläche auf, egal ob unter Last oder im Idle.
Es bleibt nur noch der Resetknopf, nix anders geht mehr.

So nun zur Frage:
An was kann das Ganze liegen? 
- Am Grafiktreiber der ATI Karte
- Am agpgart Modul
- Oder am Kernel selbst


Übrigens mit dem 2.4.20 Athlon Kernel läuft das System stabil (allerdings ohne 3D Beschleunigung).
Außerdem läuft das System auch unter Windows 2000 stabil.
Also Hardware könnte ich mal guten Gewissens ausschließen.
Ich habe auch keine großen Erfahrungen beim Kernelbau (das war mein 1.), evtl. hab ich ja dort was falsch gemacht.

Hier nochmal die gesamte Hardware:
ASUS A7N8X-X Mainboard mit Nforce2 Chipsatz
Athlon XP2500 mit Barton Kern
1x512 DDR RAM
ATI Readeon 9600 pro
Sound und Lan Onboard über Nforce2 Chipsatz
der Rest ist denke ich nicht relevant.

Ich hoffe irgend ein Linux-Guru kann mir da helfen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Januar 2004)

Hat den von den "Linux-Gurus" keiner eine Idee, wenn auch nur Ansatzweise?


----------



## JoelH (13. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

was steht denn in den Logfiles drin ?


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Toplak _
> *Hat den von den "Linux-Gurus" keiner eine Idee, wenn auch nur Ansatzweise? *



Daniel, ich fürchte wir können fast alle im Augenblick nur Rätselratestunde machen.

Mit ein bischen logfile informationen könnten wir da eventuell etwas mehr helfen.

Ein anderer Tip: Um den Fehler einzukreisen verzichte kurzzeitig auf teile deiner 
Hardware. Sprich entlade mal das eine oder andere Kernelmodul und schau ob sich
da etwas ändert.

Zusätzlich: Versuche einen vorkompilierten 2.4.22 deiner Distribution zu testen, ob sich
dieser ähnlich verhält.

Gibt es Optionen die du beim Kernelbauen off gestellt hast, bei denen du dir nicht ganz sicher
warst? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Januar 2004)

> Daniel, ich fürchte wir können fast alle im Augenblick nur Rätselratestunde machen.    Mit ein bischen logfile informationen könnten wir da eventuell etwas mehr helfen.


*Hm* das versteh ich schon, welche(s) Logfile würde denn da etwas helfen?


> Ein anderer Tip: Um den Fehler einzukreisen verzichte kurzzeitig auf teile deiner   Hardware. Sprich entlade mal das eine oder andere Kernelmodul und schau ob sich  da etwas ändert.


Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


> Zusätzlich: Versuche einen vorkompilierten 2.4.22 deiner Distribution zu testen, ob sich  dieser ähnlich verhält.


Aha, das wußte ich nicht, daß man sowas bekommt, wo kann ich dann z.B. einen 2.4.22 für Suse 8.2 runterladen. Bei Suse selbst?


> Gibt es Optionen die du beim Kernelbauen off gestellt hast, bei denen du dir nicht ganz sicher  warst? Wenn ja welche?


Nicht daß ich wüsste, ich habe nur die Option für Nvidia agpgart angeschaltet.

Danke schon mal für die Tipps
Gruß Homer


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Januar 2004)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Hm* das versteh ich schon, welche(s) Logfile würde denn da etwas helfen?


/var/log/syslog
/var/log/messages
dmesg
/var/log/XFree(xx) 

fielen mir auf anhieb als moegliche Quelle ein.

Werde ich mal ausprobieren.



> Aha, das wußte ich nicht, daß man sowas bekommt, wo kann ich dann z.B. einen 2.4.22 für Suse 8.2 runterladen. Bei Suse selbst?


Geh ich mal von aus, Suse sollte sowas auch auf die CD bzw FTP geladen haben.
Wo? k.a nutze weniger SuSE.



> Nicht daß ich wüsste, ich habe nur die Option für Nvidia agpgart angeschaltet.


Sollte nicht hinderlich sein, wundert mich das du deinen Kernel nicht optimiert hast 



> Danke schon mal für die Tipps
> Gruß Homer


Rechne dir die Chancen des Fehlersfinden nicht allzugross aus, ich würde da mir einen neuen Kernel backen. Im übrigen ist eh zwingend empfohlen auf 2.4.24 zu wechseln da 
ein wichtiges Sicherheitsloch geschlossen wurde.

Heise Meldung: irgendwann letzte Woche.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Januar 2004)

Mit meinem nforce2 chipsatz läuft linux (bei mir gentoo) eindeutig mit dem neuen 2.6er Kernel besser. (hab allerdings den 2.4.24 nie getestet)
Da ich nicht so der woody-typ (debian-uralt-stable) bin, hab ich für die 2.6er Version auch dort einen wirklich sehr geilen Kernel gefunden (2.6.1-love2), mit sämtlichen kernel-patches speziell für neue hardware inklusive.

Allerdings sind für den Wechsel zum 2.6er Kernel noch andere wichtige Dinge zu beachten, die aber überall im Internet ausführlich beschrieben werden.


----------



## Sir Robin (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

unter Suse gibt es meines Wissens den Befehl "you", den es auch unter der grafischen Oberfläche mit GUI gibt ... da nennt es sich dann allerdings "Online Update" oder sowas in die Richtung.

Damit bekommst du auch Kernel-Updates, direkt vom Distributor. Eine ausreichend schnelle Internetverbindung ist natürlich von Vorteil.


----------

